# Want a mini digi pic?



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I need a little warm up and I am taking 3-5 betta pics to doodle on they look something like this 
























Drawn on facebooks graffiti lol in any case also if I owe someone one of these (I feel like I do) leme know I will be gone most of the day but when I get back I will grab the first few


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

DAYYYUUUMM!! You're so good at this!!  Can you draw Lebron for me?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure I forgot to say post a good quality pic so I can see their colors !


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Um... Okay.. Hehehe 

Aw crap.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hopefully one of these will actually be good quality, bad lighting I'm afraid. ​


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry about the double picture. :J


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes Please!  Could you do one of my espei's rasbora?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Masami?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

can i have one of casper? I would love a free one! *he is in my albums *

THESE ARE AMAZING!!!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Your work is great! Could you do one of Comet?
He's in my album


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow your art is totally awesome love those !!!!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you do Benz! He is my avatar pic!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is the pic!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Can you do my Roommates VT. He just passed away yesterday and she is very sad i think it would liven up her mood to have a memory of him that is so beautiful like your art! If you have to pick between him and Benz pick this one Thank you


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Alright 6 I am cutting it off here  Sorry none will be up tonight sense I am covered in blood and puss (not my own) and hungry lol.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Uh.. 0.o Okay, it's fine.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Dang it! I really wanted one of Maggie. :-(


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I will do this again soon I am starting the first one now


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

YAY! Thank you so much! I called dibbs first.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

hehe i am so happy!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Yay! I'm number 2.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks so much! I swear, this is the most realistic digital drawing I've seen of Lebron! You even got his 1st dubbed ray on his dorsal right. Thanks! :')


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ludendorff please, when you're taking more requests. 

. I think your art is amazing! wow!

(double pic below which is natural color and the avatar is him with a flash)


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I enjoyed this rasbora 

And your welcome crowntails always make me go cross-eyed lol its good for me


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Iridescent betta give me the run around but I tried he is quite a looker


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Gah. I'm in love! How long does it take to do these?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe like 20 min average each ... 
Update: stopped for a while now I am working on the art I am supposed to be dont worry the other 3 people will get theres soon


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Creat said:


> View attachment 67888
> 
> 
> I enjoyed this rasbora
> ...


Thanks so much!!! :-D It looks amazing as my avatar!!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Daw thank you  I am glad you like it


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

gah! I can't wait to show my roommate hers of her veiltail that passed!


----------



## Lady Courage (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, your art is gorgeous!! *settles in to stalk thread*


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

yay i cant wait!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Creat said:


> View attachment 67891
> 
> 
> Iridescent betta give me the run around but I tried he is quite a looker


All of my yes. This is amazing.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

white is so not my favorite to use it drives me in circles lol


so for those that didnt get on the list I do commissions starting at $5 for things like these but I will send you a full sized file but for those who dont want to I will probably pick up more of these next month


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Did I get on the list for freebie?? (spongebob sparkelly eyes)


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Please! I have a few photos in my album, Sombrero (yeah I know, wired name )


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Creat said:


> View attachment 67998
> 
> 
> white is so not my favorite to use it drives me in circles lol
> ...


goodness it s gorgeous! Thanks so much!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Laki: Yep when it roles around just remind me 

eemmias: just hit me up when I open them back up again

MyRainbowBettaFish: Ah thank you I am so glad you like it  I know I say it alot but its true.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Almost got another one done but firefox crashed on me and facebook no save drawing


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nooo  dang firefox!! boo!


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Creat said:


> Almost got another one done but firefox crashed on me and facebook no save drawing


I hate it when that happens!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Tried my best to get one out today work ruined my wrists for a while that and its snowing and the fishies need some luvin 

Wasnt to sure on his colors sense I couldnt find a clear pic 








Oh and if anyone is interested you can watch them being drawn if you have a facebook I will post the link if people are interested.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ooo I want to watch!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Cool! I love your drawings! You should be an artist. Too bad I'm not allowed to use any money.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

http://apps.facebook.com/graffitiwall/VeUytW2EVvg 
that should work just click on the "replay" button

Perry: I do art as a side hobby everyone thought i was going to go to art school turns out I like wasting money on vet school lol. And you can always wait till I open them up again in a month er so


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow that is incredible! I can't believe you make such amazing things like that! 

Will I be able to see how you drew mine on that site?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Daw thanks, it really means a lot to hear those things  And yes you can view my "gallery' and it should show you others and yes I will send a link for yours too when its done. I wish I could get around to yours sooner stupid wrists :/


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't hurt yourself! take your time Please!
Im not in any hurry! Im overly excited though I want to give it to my roomie as her birthday present! 

Are you currently in vet school?


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Creat said:


> Tried my best to get one out today work ruined my wrists for a while that and its snowing and the fishies need some luvin
> 
> Wasnt to sure on his colors sense I couldnt find a clear pic
> View attachment 68139
> ...


Thanks so much! I love it! It looks just like him.:-D


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Aw thank you I hope his tail comes back in soon


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Is it too late to ask if I please can? Please please please 
If it is too late, aw, you do good drawings anyhow


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Creat said:


> http://apps.facebook.com/graffitiwall/VeUytW2EVvg
> that should work just click on the "replay" button
> 
> Perry: I do art as a side hobby everyone thought i was going to go to art school turns out I like wasting money on vet school lol. And you can always wait till I open them up again in a month er so


Oh. Too bad I don't have Facebook.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

moonsand0wls: This month yes wait till the next one tread stalking is acceptable behavior 

and Im sorry  I with there was another streamer I shall try to find one!


----------



## MaskedBetta (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh my god, these are amazing! I'm sorry about the picture quality, this is the best I can do:










If you can pull it off, thanks a bunch


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Creat said:


> moonsand0wls: This month yes wait till the next one tread stalking is acceptable behavior
> 
> and Im sorry  I with there was another streamer I shall try to find one!


Try livestream, then go on what you use to draw?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

MaskedBetta said:


> Oh my god, these are amazing! I'm sorry about the picture quality, this is the best I can do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm...the spots for the drawings are filled up, in case you forgot. I guess you'll have to just wait and search for the next free drawing thread, like I am.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah these are filed I will post when decembers open up or I want more  

In any case I have tried livestream before it didnt want to work with my computer no idea why... I will try it again maybe I can make it work.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Ohh.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> DAYYYUUUMM!! You're so good at this!!  Can you draw Lebron for me?


Are you cussing?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey can you do Perry for free?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

>.> if you read before i can once I open the freebies back up and you apply for a slot...


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Not really good quality.






I want only Perry not the background.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

^ Omg Perry is so cute!

Wait for creat to open it up again for freebies so stalk this thread!!!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Darn. Missed out. Imma be stalking though, don't you worry. O.O


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Karebear13 said:


> ^ Omg Perry is so cute!
> 
> Wait for creat to open it up again for freebies so stalk this thread!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm a stalker! (Not)


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

The more I did on it the less I liked it I think I redid this 2-3 times >.> 
http://apps.facebook.com/graffitiwall/jMUwakbCyWQ
Best wishes and a happy birthday to your friend


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow Creat I love your art !!!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

It looks awesome to the max thank you so much I really appreciate it! she loved it too started crying a little thanks


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

i wouldn't mind seeing one for my Red. if you want to do him, you aint got to, here is a pic... he had a little fin damage at this time...


----------



## SinX7 (Oct 20, 2012)

I want one please!


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

me, too, please!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Can you do one for me?! Please please???!!! XD just pick one in my album!


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

Can you do this one please. http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4780&pictureid=30177

This was the first week I had Cloud. It was the first day I seen his pectoral fin grew back. Cloud is a very active fish ever since the day I move him out of the cup. It makes me happy to see how much happier he is being in a 20 gallon long tank. ^.^


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Creat isn't doing anymore for the moment.... Probably open it up later for more requests!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

When can you open the freebies?


----------



## Shrimpsta (Oct 30, 2012)

Ty for the info karebare. =]


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I want one for my birthday.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Ooh...my birthday has come. December 3rd!


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

can you draw kenshi please? my avatar


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

Happy birthday Perry!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks!!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Are you still doing them? If so I would LOVE one of Neptune my avatar


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I think $5 each. *sigh* I don't have money.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

It's Dec.


----------

